# pooping in the same spot



## radicalsam (Feb 18, 2009)

my pointer, when we adopted her, it said she was house trained, and the first couple of days she did her business outdoors every time we walked her, now, in the mornings, for the past 3 days , theres a pile of stinky in the same spot in the spare bedroom. i take her for walks at least 10-15 minutes after she is fed. and i dont feed her at night before we go to bed to avoid the piles of stinky, but she still manages to leave some


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How "old" is the poo when you find it? If its fresh then you know approximately when she is having these accidents...

If its old I would suggest letting her out at some point in the middle of the night, she might just not be able to hold it that long.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a couple of questions for you. Do you walk her or let her out as soon as you get up or does she go before you have the chance? And, you might want to consider putting her in a crate at night and then taking her out as soon as you get up or get dressed. My dogs get up between 4 and 5 a.m. and believe me, I'm sleep walking the whole time. Are you able to just let her out in a back yard? I find that helps tremendously as all I do is throw on a robe and go out back w/the girls. If I had to walk them only it would take me at least ten minutes to get moving and when they have to go they're dancing around - ten minutes is a long time in dog minutes when they have to go.


----------



## Kristina97 (Apr 27, 2009)

Training an older dog may seem like a frustrating task. Pick a potty spot. Create a command. Monitor food and drink. Avoid punishing your dog. Consider neutering a male dog. Remember to be very patient. Emotional upsets can also cause a temporary regression in house training. If your older dog is house trained but recently started having accidents, you may want to contact your vet.

Unlike a puppy, old dogs may have bad habits. Older dogs respond well to consistency. Older dogs can be very receptive to commands when potty training. When potty training an older dog, it’s your job to anticipate when he’ll need to relieve himself. Dogs respond to positive reinforcement much better than punishment. If your older dog isn’t neutered, it can make house training difficult. House breaking an older dog takes much more patience than with a puppy. You may have adopted a “house trained” dog from the shelter that isn’t very trained. If a dog has a urinary tract infection, they often lose control over there bladder.


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

"piles of stinky" now dat iz funny! Tater bug, Lucy and old Mutt ain't neber done dair business no war in da house. Momma and Paw wood skin em alive ifn day did! Erlee in da mornin I getz all dogs off my bed and takes em down to da creek. On da way Tater stops first, a little fudder Lucy squats and finly old Mutt goes on da creek bank. So everyone iz happy win we getz back to da cabin. Course Tater wants his biskit rite off and Lucy isa lookin fer her pot of mush and old Mutt is jesta walkin in circles sniffin da ground wair dem possims wuz awalkin round last nite. He finly goz and eatz. Every mornin day alwayz poopz in da same spot. I herd dat ifn day goez on da floor inside, uin is suppossed to wip it up wid a rag soaked in white veneger. I wood problee use Paws corn sqeezins if it were up ta me, dat stuff wood stop anything and problee ate a hole in da floor.


----------

